# Sailing a boat from New London, CT to NJ



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm looking at purchasing our second boat after the first was totaled in Hurricane Sandy. I'm doing my best to stay local, but the market is tough when you're on a very limited budget, and when others with much deeper pockets (and bigger insurance checks) are also in the market with you. So, that means I'm looking not only in the immediate Philly/NJ area, but also into the Chessepeake Bay area and even North to Long Island.

As part of my online searching, I've come across a few boats that look interesting, and that I MIGHT be able to get in my price range if some of the aforementioned deeper pockets don't find her first. The problem is, some of them are located in the Eastern parts of Connecticut, such as near New London, CT. That means that the darn island of Long Island is between my preferred home port (somewhere on Barnegat Bay, we think) and the boat. Hiring a trailer isn't entirely out of the question, but I kind of like the idea of sailing the boat home, as long as it can be done safely. Most of the boats I'm considering are in the 28-32' range, and are late 1970's era and early 1980's era production boats (Catalina, Islander, Cherubini Hunters, etc.). I'll be sure to have any boat surveyed/inspected before buying her, and I'll be sure to tell the surveyor about my travel plans so I know what to address beforehand. Like I said, if the boat is a worthwhile purchase, I could always look at having her trailered where I want her.

Assuming the boat is deemed able to make the trip, in looking at the maps and charts, it doesn't seem as though I could head into Gardiner's Bay, taking advantage of the canal that connects Peconic Bay with Shinnecock Bay - there are low, fixed bridges that would get in the way, unless the boat I'm taking has a deck-stepped mast. Even if it does, though, I'm not sure that I want to try dropping and stepping the mast under those kinds of conditions.

So, that means it looks like I either:
1) head south east with an overnight in Montauk. Then hook around Long Island, and hope that I can make it to Shinnecock Bay in a day (may not be so likely), AND hope that it isn't as silted over/shoaled as Google Maps makes it out to be (after Sandy, I'm not so sure that's a safe bet, either). If I can tuck in at Shinnecock, it looks like I can stay in the bays and overnight near Patchogue, and the next day stop in Jones Beach. Another day to make the jump to the Sandy Hook area of NJ, then another to Barnegat Inlet. A final day should get me home. That's about a 7 day trip.

2) head West, probably stopping in Guilford for the night. The next day hopefully takes me to the Bridgeport area, and day 3 should, hopefully, finish near Mamaroneck. Day 4 would be spent getting through NYC, with a probable overnight near Liberty Island. Day 5 is the jump from NYC to Sandy Hook. Day 6 is from Sandy Hook to Barnegat Inlet, and Day 7 takes me home.

The two trips take about the same time (which I'd probably be splitting up over multiple weekends), however, option number 2 seems the safer and more logical. Yes, there's a lot of commercial traffic around NYC, but that also means there's more chance of help if I have problems. I also have easier access to marinas and places to tuck into in the event of an unexpected storm, so that seems the most logical route.

So, that's the way a novice sees the trip - what did I miss?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Going South of Long Island offers few bail out ports. I would head West through the Sound, down the East River and onward. You will have to time the currents in Hell's Gate and the East river, but its done all the time. Sailing past Manhattan is a trip!

The delivery would be a ton of fun, but very unlikely to work precisely. You'll have to be prepared to lay up for weather, etc. If you just want to get her home, a boat of that size is among the easiest to deliver on a trailer. The downside is, depending on your purchase budget, it could be a significant percent of the purchase price.

Good luck!


----------



## smaarch (Dec 5, 2011)

I've done the reverse several times. New London to City Island. City Island to Sandy Hook. Sandy Hook to Barnegat.
3 days. Easy and fun trip....weather permitting.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

We do this trip every year as Barnegat Bay is one of our stops.

The inlets on the South Shore of Long Island are not to be messed with. Way more trecherous than Barnegat, That way is a no go unless you do Montauk to Sandy Hook....an overnighter.

We go the Long Island Sound way most of the time. There are many nice stops along the way. 

If you buy near New London, I suggest you cross the LI Sound and go to Port Jefferson,(42,49,54 miles) Northport, or Port Washington the next day to set yourself up for the tide ride down the East River next to Manhattan the next day to end up at Sandy HooK ( Atlantic Hihghlands (42 miles)). Not sure where in Barnegat Bay you will keep her. You can go in at Manesquan (35 miles) an easy inlet and one of the few safe ones on the Jersey Shore. You will then have to contend with a number of bridges and the Point Pleasent Canal, but its an easy ride. Barnegat Inlet (54 miles) is a dangerous one if youve never been through it but I could walk you though.

Figure on averaging 5 miles per hour on your travles. The current down the East River and New York Bay to Atlantic Highlands will increase that dramatically to 9+,

If you find a boat there a number on here might be able to help you bring her back. The engine has to be checked and in good condiditon as you will probably motor a fair amount.

Its actually a nice fun trip and takes 3 days No weather issues. 

Cjeck back with me on anchorages, restaurants, moorings if you purchase there and decide to go in that direction. Caleb abd DavidPM ply those waters a lot and Tempest does also.

dave


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Depending on when it took place I might be available as crew. I have family in Forked River so getting back home from there would not be a problem


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

In a new to you boat of that size I would definitely do the Long Island Sound/East River route. There are numerous ports of refuge and nice stops that way. Get a copy of Eldridge's and work the currents, but its a nice trip. When you are ready to go, also check the Local Notice to Mariners so you know the rules near the UN. Also make sure you top up your fuel before Hell Gate, as there is a long stretch without fuel. Normally Great Kills Harbor would be a stop after New York Harbor, but it was really badly damaged, so you need to get up to date info for your potential stops after NYC.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

Iron and others, be careful, I might take you up on the crew offers!

For now, I'm still focusing on boats in NJ and DE/MD. NJ is great because I don't really have to move the boat at all, and DE/MD is fine - they are easy for me to get to by car, plus I have lots of family and friends in that area, so the logicstics of any move seem easier. But it's nice to know that the thought of the sail from even as "far away" (for me) as eastern parts of Connecticut isn't unreasonable.


----------



## HUGOSALT (Jun 15, 2004)

Good advice taking inside LIS/NYHarbor route. Lots of fun with
many good sheltered ports/anchorages along way. Real good idea
when your delivery is basically a shake down cruise.
LIS is home cruising ground, if you buy up north
give me a shout...can arrange mooring and other help.
Hugo


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

The sail from New London/ Mystic Area will take 3 normal 10 hour days , whereas as the sail from Annapolis to Barnegat could possibly take one day longer unless you dont mind doing Cape May to Barnegat which is a 14 hour day and means getting up at 4:30 AM. Other wise you have a leisurely 38 miles to Atlantic City and 38 to Barnegat.

This assuming you are anchoring each night

dave


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow, so I significantly underestimated the speed of the boats. Probably a good thing, but still interesting by just HOW bad I was off. I had assumed 50 miles a day (roughly 10 hrs at 5 mph SOG).

An advantage of the run down the Delaware is that it would give me a chance to experience the Delaware Bay. I have been very curious to sail through there. I had a thread going last season about sailing in the bay as my home port. I know people do it, but many of the members here spoke very negatively about it, so now I am curious.


----------

